# Taraxotone (or any diuretic) and creatine.



## BiggerNstronger (May 23, 2005)

I plan on taking taraxotone for about 5 days at the very end of a cut here in a couple of weeks and I was told that I had better lay off of the creatine for about a week before I start taking the diuretic to avoid cramping.   The idea being (I guess) that muscles saturated with creatine+diminished water supply= potential bad cramping.    Is this true?   I would rather NOT cycle off of creatine but if I need to I will.   Anyone have any REAL info to substantiate this statement?


----------



## Dante (May 23, 2005)

people will probably disagree, but ive used teraxatone and stayed on creatine.  i was fine, teraxatone seemed to just rid the water from underneath the skin.  as long as you stay hydrated you wont have any problems with cramping.


----------



## joseph9909 (May 23, 2005)

what is teraxatone used for? I just started taking creatine. Do I need it?


----------



## musclepump (May 23, 2005)

Taraxatone is a diuretic. I used it for three days at a time for each of my shows, worked well. I wasn't on creatine as I didn't want the creatine to cause me to hold water. If you're loaded with potassium, you should be fine.


----------



## BiggerNstronger (May 23, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Taraxatone is a diuretic. I used it for three days at a time for each of my shows, worked well. I wasn't on creatine as I didn't want the creatine to cause me to hold water. If you're loaded with potassium, you should be fine.


Hmm...define "loaded with potassium".  I eat at least one banana a day, is that good?  My protein and multivitamins have some potassium too.   Another thing...Im taking CEE which SUPPOSEDLY wont give you the "added water weight" that regular monohydrate gives.   NOW what do you think?


----------



## kraziplaya (May 23, 2005)

has anyone ever noticed any type of sides on taraxtone?? and how long can u run it straight? i was gonna hit the beach for a week and wanted a better look...is that too long???


----------



## BiggerNstronger (May 24, 2005)

Well Im back on creatine (B.N.'s CEE).  I will let you know how it mixes with taraxatone in a couple of weeks.


----------



## BiggerNstronger (Jun 8, 2005)

As promised I am giving an update:  Today was my 6th day on the taraxatone and wow did it work!  I have dropped almost 12lbs of water weight.  No cramping whatsoever.   Only side-effect of any significance is the "drained" feeling I have had the last two days while cutting back my water intake.  This was expected though because I have cut out carbs and really jumped up the cardio to shed as much water as possible.  Obviously this is a temporary "fix" and isnt really healthy but in a crunch (or at the end of a club contest like Im in)  it can help.  I havent did my final weigh-in yet...that will be in the morning.   Thanks for the tips guys.


----------

